# Paint this room chocolate brown?



## Nigel1985 (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently moved into a new studio. Its not terribly small (for a NYC studio), and I wanted to paint. Now, dark brown is my favorite color, but I'm not sure if it would work here or what combination of colors I could pick.

The trouble is I have two sets of molding: the one along the top and bottoms of the walls and a second set within that looks like picture frames. I was thinking of a dark brown for the wall and a chocolate brown for inside the picture frame molding. Any suggestions? Basically, I'm afraid with the molding its gonna look like a barn or some old farm house.

I have attached some pictures to help. The first is in bright daylight and the second is in the evening. Note: These are just images I edited with photoshop of the colors.

http://www.barbarajyoungman.com/1before.jpg
http://www.barbarajyoungman.com/1after.jpg
http://www.barbarajyoungman.com/2before.jpg
http://www.barbarajyoungman.com/2after.jpg


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the colors and the contrast and to me, that's the most important thing. Do you love it? The only thing is that it is very traditional and you would want to carry that style into the room somehow. I'm not saying everything you put in there should be traditional, but I think at least the seating, then you could be more ecelctic with the tables and accessories.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Moulding doesn't make it look like a barn at all. I think the white moulding makes it work. But the dark colors are'nt helping you with a more open atmosphere. Overall I think the browns with the contrasting white looks very good together.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

What's the difference in "Chocolate Brown" and "Teddy Bear Brown"? My wife decided that *I* should paint one of our spare bedrooms (you get those when the kids move out) the Teddy Bear Brown. _I hated it!_ Then she decided that one wall, just one, should be a darker brown, maybe the Chocolate Brown. _Now things are really worse!_ BUT- I have to admit the colors grew on me. This room is now the computer/office room and the colors are quite peaceful. YES, a man said that. Personally, I love picture frame molding on a wall, if the wall is big enough to handle it. I say- -GO for it. David


----------



## Nigel1985 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Like I said, it is a NYC studio - I think the dimensions are 16x16. As of now, I just finished painting the "picture frame" part, now onto the rest with the darker brown. I'm getting a little nervous about seeing my white walls replaced with just brown, but I'm hoping it wont be too dark or closed in. Let's hope the white molding and ceiling etc are enough to keep me ok!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the moulding too. If it were my place I would only use one brown colour, either the dark or the light throughout the studio with the white moulding. I think that would look great. But, hey, it's your place, and if you like it then go for it.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The darker colors look great!

One advantage about dark colors is you get to add your own light when and where you want it. - I had a 12x16 room painted black olive on 3 walls and an marble dark olive paper on the fourth (ceiling as clear unstained pine). It was a room in the house that was exposed to the north and east (3 windows) with no sun, but had mirror doors on a closet. I only used task lighting or a background lighting.

My choice of colors was personal, but the dark walls revealed the opportunity to control your light, appearance and mood.

Dick


----------



## Nigel1985 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I was thinking of trying a diff approach if I start to feel it is too dark once I start painting the other color. What do you think of this mockup instead? This way, there is still a lot of white to keep the place naturally bright.

http://barbarajyoungman.com/1after2.jpg - remember the actual colors are a bit darker than these.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I personally don't like it.


----------



## Nigel1985 (Jun 3, 2010)

What about leaving a wall white as an "accent" wall or just the inside picture frame molding painted so 3 out of 4 walls with have the dual colors and one will either be white or just have the inside chocolate brown?

Since my place is more rectangular with windows on two of the walls, I was thinking of leaving the longer wall with a window as the accent wall. I figure that will add more white and brighten the place up.

Heres a "sketch" of the room. W = window


|-------_w_--------|
|......................|w
|.......................|
|......................|w
|-------------------|


----------



## syndicate1 (Jun 22, 2010)

yummy mummy said:


> I personally don't like it.



I concur with the honourable mummy :laughing:


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*What about using Expresso Lusterstone or ....*

I looked at your initial photos and I thought that for the panel inserts you might want to consider a metallic brown like Lusterstone or Shimmerstone. 

One is made by Faux Effects the other by Modern Masters. 

I have used Lusterstone a lot in my business, 

Europeanpaintandtextures.com 

and I can tell you that it adds a whole new dynamic to your walls. It works really well in small places. 

I would just do the panel inserts in Expresso and the wall in a lighter "latte" kind of brown. Looks really nice. 

Nothing ventured.


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

I like it - very masculine!


----------

